

13 Rules for Entrepreneurial Success - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=46
10 from Loic Le Meur, plus a few more from me for good measure. Inspiring stuff.
======
Todd
This is a blatant copy of the original article, which wasn't even linked to:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/05/loic-le-meurs-ten-
rules...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/05/loic-le-meurs-ten-rules-for-
startup-success/)

The 'extra' three regurgitated items don't merit the purloined content.

------
shafqat
Todd - apologies for missing the link. It was an honest mistake that was
corrected. BTW, TechCrunch was not the original. The list was published in the
FT, and the reason I posted the list was because most of my blog readers
aren't necessarily techies, so would have missed the coverage on TC. Thanks
for stopping by though! Shafqat

